

CoffeeScript Object Notation parser - philbo
https://github.com/bevry/cson

======
salrahman
This project needs more attention.

I also feel that it might need to become it's standard.

For now, though, the parser relies on the CoffeeScript interpreter, and the
JavaScript eval call. Any code from the superset of CSON--that is, the
CoffeeScript language itself--should be seen as an error. But instead, in a
lot of cases, it will still be parsed, and evaluated, as usual.

